

No Hiring New H-1B Visa Holders for the Next 15 Months - rottencupcakes
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2012/06/13/no-hiring-new-h-1b-visa-holders-for-the-next-15-months/

======
niico
Is it time to de-centralize Silicon Valley?

Wouldn't be awesome to have Y Combinator in Paris? Barcelona? Sao Paulo?
Cancun? Buenos Aires? or Tokio?

------
suyash
next year it will be that H1B will run out in the 1st month..sign that economy
is getting better

